# How is Knabstrupper pronounced?



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

How is the horse breed knabstrupper pronounced? I think I have heard two different ways, but I can never say it without questioning my self.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm subscribing. I've always read it as "nab - strupper" like it looks. Is the "k" pronounced?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

The correct pronunciation is:

Nap-Strup-Er

Don't feel too bad though, I butchered that word for years :wink: And yes, the K is silent


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

ive always said/ heard Nahb'-shtroop-er 
i hope the breakdown makes sence...


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, I always pronounced it "Nab-strooper" 
So does the "knab" sound lik "nap?" or "nab?"


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Okay I had it right then! Unless "knab" is pronounced like "nap" instead of "nab"..then I was slightly wrong.


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Okay I had it right then! Unless "knab" is pronounced like "nap" instead of "nab"..then I was slightly wrong.


lol, same here.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh that P is supposed to be a B. My bad


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

A knack for horses said:


> Oh that P is supposed to be a B. My bad


Yes. It is pronounced Nab - Strup - er. I owned three. All reg. and everything. Beautiful horses!


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay, thank you! =] I can finally say the name with confidence.


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

RodeoLoco said:


> Yes. It is pronounced Nab - Strup - er. I owned three. All reg. and everything. Beautiful horses!


 I'm so jealous! I love that breed =] 
I love the bay leopard ones.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

struhp or stroop?


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Spastic_Dove said:


> struhp or stroop?


Struhp.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Whelp, looks like I've been mispronouncing it. 


I pronounced Andalusian as "ahn - dull -shan" as a kid. Doesnt surprise me.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

purplefrog55 said:


> I'm so jealous! I love that breed =]
> I love the bay leopard ones.


I had a white leopard, a black leopard (he had white spots) and a dun leopard stallion. They were all beautiful. Payed three hundred dollars each, they were from the kill pen, all reg, nice young horses.


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

RodeoLoco said:


> I had a white leopard, a black leopard (he had white spots) and a dun leopard stallion. They were all beautiful. Payed three hundred dollars each, they were from the kill pen, all reg, nice young horses.


Aw They sound so gorgeous.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is a history of the Knabstrup. "The breed is native to Denmark and is of Spanish ancestry and they date back to the Napoleonic Wars. The characteristic white body with-all over dark spots, together with its intelligent, kind nature, made the Knabstrup a popular circus horse."


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

While we are on pronunciation how do you say Fjord?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

RodeoLoco said:


> I had a white leopard, a black leopard (he had white spots) and a dun leopard stallion. They were all beautiful. Payed three hundred dollars each, they were from the kill pen, all reg, nice young horses.


Did they come with their papers?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

RodeoLoco said:


> I had a white leopard, a black leopard (he had white spots) and a dun leopard stallion. They were all beautiful. Payed three hundred dollars each, they were from the kill pen, all reg, nice young horses.


There's no such thing as a black bodied leopard appy with white spots. The only black Appy with white would have a blanket, not white body spots. Since Knabstrupper breeders put ONLY leopard Appy mares to their stallions, there's no way what you picked out of the kill pen was a Knabstrupper.

I'd like to know how you got 3 from the kill pens, since there are very few of them here in the U.S., and they're all extremely high priced horses. They've only just been breeding them in the U.S. since 2002.


----------



## Baroque n Dreams (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay - a friend of mine saw this thread and asked me to sign up and correct the pronunciation. We breed Knabstruppers and own the stallion, Pegasus vom Niehaus-Hof.

Knabstrupper is properly pronounced as "Kah-nob-strooper". 

As to the comment above, Appaloosa is not an approved cross. In the 70's, in an attempt to try and bolster the lines, there were 3 appy horses brought in, but there were issues with roaning and loss of spotting and color, so it was then decided not to allow further incorporation of the Appaloosa lines. Those horses, one of which was Dancans Coco, are the only ones you will see in the pedigrees. When the breeders in the USA first started breeding, they were crossing to Apps, and the KNN (Knabstrupperforeningen for Danmark) did tell them that the Appaloosa crossing was not allowed - that was in the last 1/2 of 2005, I believe. 

Accepted outcrosses are with other approved WB mares that have received breeding certification from accepted WB registries and Arab or Thoroughbred mares that have received approval for outcross registration from a WB book.

I'm not sure what Speed Racer is referring to on the comment regarding black body with white spots as we have a black filly with a white "lace blanket" or spotting that is fully registered with the KNN and received Premium grading at inspection by the KNN judges in 2009 - so I must be misunderstanding the comment above.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Baroque n Dreams said:


> I'm not sure what Speed Racer is referring to on the comment regarding black body with white spots as we have a black filly with a white "lace blanket" or spotting that is fully registered with the KNN and received Premium grading at inspection by the KNN judges in 2009 - so I must be misunderstanding the comment above.


One poster claimed to have owned three knabstruppers they bought out of the kill pen, they said one was all black with white spots (like a leopard spot in reverse).
That is what SR was referring to. What you describe is what she said was available.


----------



## Baroque n Dreams (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks - I hadn't gone through the whole thread and SR's post was just above mine when I was typing so was rather curious. 

I'd like to know the pedigrees of the 3 from the kill pens myself and where they were found exactly. If the new owner has papers on them, and I'd like to know what registry.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Sarahandlola said:


> While we are on pronunciation how do you say Fjord?


FeeYoord. Well thats the closest I can come to typing the pronunciation it anyway!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Baroque, don't hold your breath. The person claiming to have bought them out of the kill pens has -ahem- a little trouble with the truth, as evidenced by her postings on another BB.

I wonder if she'll come back to this BB and claim, as she did on the other one, that it was ZOMG her niece that posted all this stuff, and it wasn't really her! :?

Yeah Electric, we know it's you.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Baroque n Dreams said:


> I'd like to know the pedigrees of the 3 from the kill pens myself and where they were found exactly. If the new owner has papers on them, and I'd like to know what registry.


Guessing the poster who posted that is living in a dream world. :wink: Hence us pointing out that what they are saying is highly unlikely.


----------



## Baroque n Dreams (Apr 1, 2011)

faye said:


> FeeYoord. Well thats the closest I can come to typing the pronunciation it anyway!


Looks about right....although I think only one "o" was necessary so it would be "Fee Yord". The "oo" might have people trying to make the "O" to long.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Baroque, don't hold your breath. The person claiming to have bought them out of the kill pens has -ahem- a little trouble with the truth, as evidenced by her postings on another BB.
> 
> I wonder if she'll come back to this BB and claim, as she did on the other one, that it was ZOMG her niece that posted all this stuff, and it wasn't really her! :?
> 
> Yeah Electric, we know it's you.


She also posted a thread on this forum that created a lot of drama. Needless to say it got closed


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah Kates, that's her typical MO. :?


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Baroque n Dreams said:


> Looks about right....although I think only one "o" was necessary so it would be "Fee Yord". The "oo" might have people trying to make the "O" to long.


I always thought it was pronounced "Jord"... I don't know where I got it from..


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Baroque n Dreams said:


> Okay - a friend of mine saw this thread and asked me to sign up and correct the pronunciation. We breed Knabstruppers and own the stallion, Pegasus vom Niehaus-Hof.
> 
> Knabstrupper is properly pronounced as "Kah-nob-strooper".
> 
> ...


I heard that it can be pronounced both ways and that both are correct?
But that's just what I have heard. I think I like the "Kah-nob-strooper" pronunciation more though. It sounds better than saying "strupper."


----------



## Baroque n Dreams (Apr 1, 2011)

The way I have it pronounced is the proper pronunciation, the way it is said in Denmark. The way I figure it, its a Danish breed, so they should know. 

In some areas they pronounce it almost the same, but have made the "K" silent so we end up with "Nob-strooper". 
In the USA, because we basically tend to pronounce it as its spelled, people say "Nab-strupper".

As long as people don't call my horses "Appaloosa", I'm pretty much good with any of those pronunciations!

As we say around here:
There's Knothing like a Knabstrupper!

BTW - and a tad off topic, there was a recent article with our boy in it. 

Sydney Collier - A Young Para-Equestrian?s Journey is a Life Lesson


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Baroque n Dreams said:


> The way I have it pronounced is the proper pronunciation, the way it is said in Denmark. The way I figure it, its a Danish breed, so they should know.
> 
> In some areas they pronounce it almost the same, but have made the "K" silent so we end up with "Nob-strooper".
> In the USA, because we basically tend to pronounce it as its spelled, people say "Nab-strupper".
> ...


Haha, 
_"As long as people don't call my horses "Appaloosa", I'm pretty much good with any of those pronunciations!"_ That was funny

And I think I'm gonna have to start saying knothing like a knabstrupper! 
And lastly, I will take a look at the article


----------

